# MTB video - Hannah Barnes - Visit Scotland



## ScotiaLass (14 Dec 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx3PjkrRxo4


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Dec 2013)

Great stuff! I'll have to go try some wild riding in Scotland. Already familiar with pushing and carrying on my Lakes rides


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2013)

Thanks for that....just what I needed on a miserable day.


----------



## jhawk (14 Dec 2013)

I'm sold. She is GORGEOUS, and a cyclist. Time for me to get on meself an MTB and go to Scotland. Beautiful place!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2013)

Nice to be reminded what a mountain bike is really for. And to see those parts of Scotland again. I'm pretty sure that, over 35 years ago, I also drank whisky in the Lochcarron Hotel. And I'm also pretty sure that the music back then was country and western not traditional.


----------



## YahudaMoon (14 Dec 2013)

Excellent vid

Squeaky brakes though? how annoying

Id have thought expensive bike/pro rider you wouldnt put up with squeaking brakes


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Dec 2013)

Discs do that when they get wet. They still work though.....


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Dec 2013)

It cheered me too, glad you enjoyed


----------



## marzjennings (14 Dec 2013)

Nice vid, reminds me of my last mtb tour of Scotland based out of Killin. Managed to plunge my right leg deep into a bog on the first day of riding and was dumped with the nickname bog foot for the rest of the week. 

The vid highlights the benefits of a good local guide, while it can be fun to find your own way, you may miss some great trails and you will find the crappy ones.

Time for plan a return trip for maybe 2015.

p.s. brakes don't have to squeak in the wet, either the wrong pads or poor maintenance.


----------



## e-rider (14 Dec 2013)

I'd have liked to swim in the sea with her!


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Dec 2013)

e-rider said:


> I'd have liked to swim in the sea with her!


At the far north of Scotland??  I bet she wasn't in the water long


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2013)

Stunning ! 

Thanks, @ScotiaLass


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> At the far north of Scotland??  I bet she wasn't in the water long


Gulf Stream keeps the water 'relatively' warm ....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Gulf Stream keeps the water 'relatively' warm ....


I've swum at Sandwood Bay in a heatwave in summer - trust me, it is not even relatively warm by any standard! (other than perhaps the time I swam in the Atlantic with a layer of ice on it!)


----------



## e-rider (14 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've swum at Sandwood Bay in a heatwave in summer - trust me, it is not even relatively warm by any standard! (other than perhaps the time I swam in the Atlantic with a layer of ice on it!)


well, I noticed that she dived head first into a wave - she must be hardcore! She looked nice in the bikini too


----------



## mcshroom (15 Dec 2013)

That is amazing. I was thinking about travelling back up there (on road) this year - now I can't wait


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Dec 2013)

marzjennings said:


> Nice vid, reminds me of my* last mtb tour of Scotland based out of Killin*. Managed to plunge my right leg deep into a bog on the first day of riding and was dumped with the nickname bog foot for the rest of the week.
> 
> The vid highlights the benefits of a good local guide, while it can be fun to find your own way, you may miss some great trails and you will find the crappy ones.
> 
> ...


Some great road rides around Killin Loch Tay too.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the link ScotiaLass.

Not only is she a great biker, and a lovely lady, but she plays folk music too. I am double in love!


----------



## rualexander (15 Dec 2013)

Great film.
Interesting that there are two top female cyclists called Hannah Barnes, one mtb racer and one road racer, and their website names differ only in the suffix, one is .com and the other is .co.uk 
confusing!


----------



## Ravelin (20 Dec 2013)

Excellent video with some great scenery (and the countryside ain't bad looking either, boom, boom). Must have been filmed this summer by the looks of the weather but luckily they managed to get some rain shots to make it look more like a normal Scottish summer. This sort of thing should be on TV rather than endless soaps and reality tosh, then I might actually watch TV more often. I wonder how they got the aerial shots, UAV?


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 Dec 2013)

Ravelin said:


> Excellent video with some great scenery (and the countryside ain't bad looking either, boom, boom). Must have been filmed this summer by the looks of the weather but luckily they managed to get some rain shots to make it look more like a normal Scottish summer. This sort of thing should be on TV rather than endless soaps and reality tosh, then I might actually watch TV more often. I wonder how they got the aerial shots, UAV?


I thought it was great 
I also thought UAV for the overhead shots - would be the most obvious...loved them!


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Dec 2013)

UAV I reckon for the overheads. Building one has become much more affordable and with new stabilizing tech they are awesome camera platforms. Probably it's a Quadcopter or Hexacopter.


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2013)

Terrible weather, midges, glorious beaches, fantastic scenery but terrible weather and midges, great tracks but terrible weather and midges, yep, definitely the highlands of Scotland. I can imagine why she's living in Fort Bill for the mtn biking but it's a dour place when all the tourists have gone home.


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> Terrible weather, midges, glorious beaches, fantastic scenery but terrible weather and midges, great tracks but terrible weather and midges, yep, definitely the highlands of Scotland. I can imagine why she's living in Fort Bill for the mtn biking but it's a dower place when all the tourists have gone home.


You forgot to mention the midges!!!


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> You forgot to mention the midges!!!


I may have underplayed them.


----------



## Crackle (22 Dec 2013)

Here's her write-up of the film and ride

http://www.hannahbarnes.co.uk/2013/12/north-west/

It may be me but I couldn't help notice the references to midges, storms, weirdos and storms. I may well have spent too much time in Scottish mtns in the past to not have a jaded view of such adventures now


----------



## mcshroom (22 Dec 2013)

You've obviously been there at the wrong time of year. Early October was midge free when I went touring round the Great Glen and Cairngorms in 2011


----------



## Crackle (22 Dec 2013)

mcshroom said:


> You've obviously been there at the wrong time of year. Early October was midge free when I went touring round the Great Glen and Cairngorms in 2011


Nope, I've been there at the right time too. If it's the wrong kind of weather just wait 5 minutes


----------



## Pedal pusher (11 Jan 2014)

Great film lets hope visit Scotland use this to extoll the virtues of riding in Scotland MTB and road


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Jan 2014)

http://dirt.mpora.com/featured/excl...k.html?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=twitterfeed


----------

